# New to Showing in 2013



## MountainWoman (Oct 17, 2012)

After taking a year to decide if this was the direction I wanted to take, my horses are venturing into the show ring for 2013. It's going to be a new experience for me and I'm looking forward to it. Here's my boys who are with Danielle Hill.

Sunny Side Farms Grand Executive Zorro. He's 6 months old and has one brown eye and one blue eye and he's a sweetheart.




White Tail's Electro Socket 2 Ya, a coming 3 year old stallion, and 28.5" and a feisty, tiny boy.




And Rapture's Adriel Magic Afterglow, who placed 4th at Worlds this year in 26" and under Weanling Stallions.




I'm excited about this new adventure and nervous too because it's all new to me.

Anyone else decided who they are going to show? I'd love to see the photos.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like you have a great group of horses to show! I never know for sure who I am going to show as I end up switching around my showstring a lot all year LOL!

The for sure ones for at least one show anyways are

Arions Magnium PI, shows in Western Driving when offered, Country Driving when no western, Liberty, Hunter, Jumper, Versatility.







Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic, Halter, Color, Liberty, Hunter, Jumper, and hoping to get him broke to drive but will see if I get it done this winter.






Naomi of KHA, Halter, Country Pleasure, Hunter, Liberty






Maple Hollows Magic Moment, Halter, Color, Liberty






Maple Hollows Doya Believe N Magic, Halter, Liberty






Maple Hollows Golden Magic, Halter, Liberty






Little Kings Remmington, Halter, Liberty, Country Pleasure, maybe hunter and jumper if I start working him on it.

GMR Fooler Fooled Angie (HOF), Halter, Liberty, maybe Hunter, Jumper, Showmanship, and Halter Obstacle, just need to work more on it.


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, Melinda, what AWESOME horses you have and so talented!! Thanks so much for sharing the gorgeous photos.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks. You will have a blast showing and you will become addicted and never want to stop! I am already dying for next show season and winter isnt even here yet! Just wait until you catch the performance bug!


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for the words of encouragement. I'm excited and nervous too but mostly excited. I can see why you can't wait with your amazing horses to show.


----------



## susanne (Oct 17, 2012)

.

Beautiful horses, both of you!


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you Susanne!


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

MountainWoman- will we see your boys at any shows in New England?? Eastern Regionals??? I have no idea who will end up on our show string next year, but when you add in the 4-H projects, I am afraid it will be most of our minis! Good luck and hope to run into you somewhere.


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 23, 2012)

TargetsMom, Danielle Hill is showing my boys and she'll evaluate them in March so I don't know exactly where they will be going with her.

I'm going to venture into the show ring as an amateur with two of my girls so if you see me, I'll be the one looking petrified and confused.

Frost Hill Farms asked on their FB page which horse you would buy from their sales page if you could chose any one and I said your lovely filly because not only is she a beautiful girl but you have the advantage of having an advocate for miniature horses as your seller as well.

Hope to meet you too!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 24, 2012)

What an exciting 2013 you will be having, what a group of handsome little guys you have......

we won't be showing seriously this coming year as far as we have decided to this point , but are gearing up for 2014 season with Buzz's first 2013 foals..... beautiful horses everyone!

so as far as we know we will be sitting out watching next season but as you all know it's always subject to change LOL


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 24, 2012)

Lori, You have some incredibly beautiful horses!!! I'd love to see them in person showing. Love those D'Armond horses!!


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 25, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Frost Hill Farms asked on their FB page which horse you would buy from their sales page if you could chose any one and I said your lovely filly because not only is she a beautiful girl but you have the advantage of having an advocate for miniature horses as your seller as well.
> 
> Hope to meet you too!


Wow, we definitely have to meet!!! Thank you so much for that compliment! Are you coming to Equine Affaire? That little filly will be there some of the time. We live 15 minutes away so 4 of our minis will be taking turns in a stall in "C" Barn. You will also be able to see some of our show string there.

If we include the minis that the 4-Hers will be showing in 2013, there will be 2 broodmares who foaled this year (Mira and Sox), our 8 year old all-around show mare Princess, the 2 two year olds that went to their first show 2 weeks ago and did great for the kids (Taffy & Rusty), and all three 2012 foals (Snappy, Bunny & Clyde), Some will be restricted to AMHR shows, some will be shown AMHA, some Pinto, and then whatever we can find for the 4-Hers (4-H Fair, AMHA shows with 4-H classes and open shows). That means all we are leaving home are the two mares in foal, the stallion that 4-Hers can't show, and one gelding that is a bit too much for most of the kids right now.


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope to get there and if I do, I'll definitely stop by. I love the way you work with your horses and the kids and get them out and about. Just admire you so much.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 31, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Lori, You have some incredibly beautiful horses!!! I'd love to see them in person showing. Love those D'Armond horses!!


Thanks so much and I loe yours too. If we get over to Danielle's any time soon I hope to get to see your handsome guys

and hope to meet you one day too


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 3, 2012)

Loos like your going to have luck in the show ring! =)


----------

